# My music made it into the "Nim's Island" trailer ...



## Waywyn (May 13, 2008)

Hey all,

I just wanted to share this with you. My music made it into the official trailer of the movie "Nim's Island", starring Jodie Foster, Abigail Breslin and Gerard Butler.

To be honest, my track is really short, but you can listen to it at the very end of the trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6KzKraJBWw


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 13, 2008)

Alex, congratulations!  

I hope that you knew about this one, and it wasnt just used by someone who felt like it. (like your other piece that got used in a trailer) :roll:


----------



## Waywyn (May 13, 2008)

Scott Cairns @ Tue May 13 said:


> Alex, congratulations!
> 
> I hope that you knew about this one, and it wasnt just used by someone who felt like it. (like your other piece that got used in a trailer) :roll:



Hi Scott, thanks a lot and ... yes: This time I definitely know about it, because the info comes directyl from the companies 

Basically as the same as with "Last King of Scotland", "The Assassination of Jesse James... " and "Catch a fire" too.


The thing about the "Batman Begins" trailer, was just because I recieved an email from a guy who was reading it on the Soundtrack.net website ... otherwise I wouldn't even have heard about it.

I know, usually when it comes to "big stuff" everything is handled with care, especially from the trailer houses and the movie companies ... but ... you'll never know


----------



## choc0thrax (May 13, 2008)

You're David Arnold!? Can I have your autograph?


----------



## Hannes_F (May 13, 2008)

Congratulations, Alex!


----------



## Waywyn (May 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

@Choco: sorry man, help me please, ... but I don't get it 

Dumbwyn


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 13, 2008)

Congrats Alex! Very cool. Keep it up.

=o


----------



## Ed (May 13, 2008)

Alex, I hear Stargate at the end of this trailer. Where is your music?


----------



## choc0thrax (May 13, 2008)

Waywyn @ Tue May 13 said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> @Choco: sorry man, help me please, ... but I don't get it
> 
> Dumbwyn



Waywyn, David Arnold wrote the music near the end.


----------



## memyselfandus (May 13, 2008)

Awesome! congrats


----------



## Waywyn (May 14, 2008)

Hey and thanks all. As I said the piece they used is very short. Like I said in my first post, it is at the very end at the trailer. Really the last thing you hear ... swell, bababa.

Yeh I know it is really short, but better than nothing 8)


----------



## zonobono (May 14, 2008)

Waywyn @ Wed May 14 said:


> Hey and thanks all. As I said the piece they used is very short. Like I said in my first post, it is at the very end at the trailer. Really the last thing you hear ... swell, bababa.
> 
> Yeh I know it is really short, but better than nothing 8)



lol

congratulations, alex!


----------



## Justus (May 14, 2008)

Waywyn @ Wed May 14 said:


> Yeh I know it is really short, but better than nothing 8)



Indeed!!

Congratulations! You can really be proud of you.

Best regards,
Justus


----------



## groove (May 14, 2008)

Congrats !

was that taken from an older piece of yours or you made this swell and ba da ba da da tailored for the trailer ?

all VI ?

didn't knew about the other trailers you did...do you have links ?

cheers and best of luck for fothcoming projects o-[][]-o


----------



## kid-surf (May 14, 2008)

Congrats, Alex! o-[][]-o 

BTW -- I don't know why more people here don't share when something good happens to them?


----------



## choir (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations Alex keep up the good work


----------



## SvK (May 19, 2008)

congrats buddy!

SvK


----------



## Waywyn (May 20, 2008)

Heyho, thanks so much all!!

@kid-surf: Yeah, it would be really great to read more about credits and references from others. I recently did read the thread about the movie Brian Ralston did music for and of course a few others, .. but generally it is pretty quiet regarding this matter ... well, maybe 80% of the guys here do ghost-writing :D


@Groove:
No the title I've written was for a licence music cd and this track was used on that trailer. Yes it is all virtual stuff.

Well, there are of course links to the other trailers, but I don't feel good by posting trailers where you really can't hear the music on it 
On one trailer it is just a fade out of a track ... on another one the music was just bought for the media package (to have tracks at hand when it comes to radio or tv spots). Sometimes licence music is bought and not really used obviously.

So I was just posting the "Nim's Island" trailer, because that was the first one you can really obviously hear my music ... *coughs* ... even if it's just a second or two.

As for the other trailers. Yes, I definitely know for sure that my music was used as well. It is not just some "Dude, I heard you music in ..."-mail or some wrong info.

I wouldn't post any news or credits which are not 100% sure!


----------



## midphase (May 20, 2008)

"BTW -- I don't know why more people here don't share when something good happens to them?"

Because it kinda feels like unnecessary bragging.


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 20, 2008)

midphase @ Tue May 20 said:


> "BTW -- I don't know why more people here don't share when something good happens to them?"
> 
> Because it kinda feels like unnecessary bragging.



I dont think its bragging (and perhaps this is why people dont share good news!)

When I got my first major game title, I rang all my family and friends. I have people on this forum I consider friends too, if I had big news Id share it. Likewise when they share their news, Im genuinely happy for them.


----------



## Waywyn (May 20, 2008)

midphase @ Tue May 20 said:


> "BTW -- I don't know why more people here don't share when something good happens to them?"
> 
> Because it kinda feels like unnecessary bragging.



Hey Kays,

yes, I agree with you and think posting too much stuff and every little thing which happened might look a bit braggy and surely there is a lot about the way *how* you write your post ... but other people may just feel proud of their work.

As for posting some "cool" credits or references I personally say, this belongs to my work. Seeing it from a business approach it is important to spread your word and work. Others prefer to sit down and call hundred of companies a week and send tons of reels over the world. I tend to spread my word on forums too.


If I may go back a bit in my "career" .. well *that* sounds braggy 

I started out with a few demos back then for East West. I posted these on all kinds of forums.
Because of these demos back then I met "our" Frederick , ... Frederick was so kind to do an interview with me on Sanctus Angelis.
Because of this interview I got a job from a guy who involved me in working on internal presentations for NASA, Boeing, Motorola and other huge companies.
A bit later I got in contact with Dynamedion because of all this references and work. Since 2005 I am a solid member of that company who does mostly music for games.

Still because of the first demos I did back then, I was able to provide a demo for SD2, ... which "someone" heard and got in contact with me ... but that is a future story ... maybe never told 


I know that all ways lead to Rome, but which one you take is your own decision. Okay, it might look braggy to post credits in forums once in a while, but I am the "having-become-flesh"-proof that my *whole* career or let's say "business-ish way of life" is just made out of forum posts


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 20, 2008)

Many congrats. Sounds great! o-[][]-o


----------



## mixolydian (May 20, 2008)

Those trumpets in the last few seconds are VIs? ...=o

You're on your way, keep us informed.


----------



## Ed (May 20, 2008)

Alex, I still have trouble telling just which bit is your music!

Is it everything after the brief break with the seal just before the final title? After the break theres a trumpet swell then bada bada bum. Is your bit the bada bada bum? Cos I recognise the trumpet swell at least from Arnolds track as well. Is there a longer version of the track out there somewhere? :D


----------



## Waywyn (May 20, 2008)

Ed @ Tue May 20 said:


> Alex, I still have trouble telling just which bit is your music!
> 
> Is it everything after the brief break with the seal just before the final title? After the break theres a trumpet swell then bada bada bum. Is your bit the bada bada bum? Cos I recognise the trumpet swell at least from Arnolds track as well. Is there a longer version of the track out there somewhere? :D



Hey Ed,

I can't figure it really out. I have a trumpet swell going on a bit earlier in the track, maybe they cut it and pasted it directly to the end (before the babadum ) ... but if you say it's from the Arnold track, then so it might be.

So to go really sure, I would say, only the badabum is from me


----------



## Blackster (May 20, 2008)

Hi buddy, 

congratulations! Nice trailer and nice "badabum"  ...


----------



## kid-surf (May 20, 2008)

Alex -- Could be the ghost writing thing. I've done a bit of it myself.  And... Nice to hear the story of how your ball got rolling.

Kays -- I can understand that. But... I genuinely like knowing what my bros are up to. I mean, I hear about things at LANS (renamed LAVI  ) but I may not get a chance to talk to everyone at that dinner, especially if they ain't AT the dinner. :D If someone was posting every 5 minutes about what they were up to then it'd become redundant, but every so often strikes me as simply sharing the good with the bad. For as much rejection as there is in this business... I like also hearing the good news. God knows we all commiserate. Which is also healthy IMO.

BTW -- nice new pic. Creepy. 8)


----------



## midphase (May 20, 2008)

Thanks about the pic.

Many of us have had our cuts in big movie trailers, I guess it doesn't really seem like a big deal enough to want to mention it, maybe it's an LA thing...I dunno?

Rest assured that I'll make sure everyone knows when my movie premieres at the Chinese!


----------



## Waywyn (May 20, 2008)

midphase @ Tue May 20 said:


> ... I guess it doesn't really seem like a big deal enough to want to mention it ...



Please don't take it personal. You know I respect you, but your statement was much more bragging rather than someone posting personal credits


----------



## nomogo (May 20, 2008)

Congrats Alex, welcome to the trailer world o-[][]-o


----------



## Cinesamples (May 20, 2008)

congrats alex. 

we enjoy your music here at cs.


----------



## kid-surf (May 20, 2008)

Kays -- I hear you, though, I think it's just a perspective thing. RE: Being in LA and/or what we personally make of someone posting info here. If Alex had taken out a billboard, then yeah, I'd definitely say it was bragging. :D But I see it as a simple thread amongst a pretty tight group of dudes... just a "hey... cool". Not a "hey... look at the astounding feat I've accomplished that none of you have". :D

Then again, most everything seems small-time compared to what my wife continually has going on. Think she just sold something to Speilberg --- Still, I like hearing about whatever you guys having going on.


----------



## midphase (May 20, 2008)

"Please don't take it personal. You know I respect you, but your statement was much more bragging rather than someone posting personal credits "

That's cool...I really wasn't questioning your right to publish this information. Kid asked why more people don't post their accomplishments around here and I answered with what my opinion was about why people aren't. I guess it beats some of the subtly sarcastic remarks that have appeared in this thread.

Nonetheless...I'm glad you're getting your work out there, I hope you get some good $$$ out of it.



PS
(man...why do I always come across as a total dick for saying what a lot of people around here think anyway? I guess I should just shut up!)


----------



## Waywyn (May 21, 2008)

midphase @ Tue May 20 said:


> "Please don't take it personal. You know I respect you, but your statement was much more bragging rather than someone posting personal credits "
> 
> That's cool...I really wasn't questioning your right to publish this information. Kid asked why more people don't post their accomplishments around here and I answered with what my opinion was about why people aren't. I guess it beats some of the subtly sarcastic remarks that have appeared in this thread.
> 
> ...



Well because you are a total dick!!!! :mrgreen: o-[][]-o 

I don't know, maybe I did see your post as an answer to me because I opened the thread. Dunno ... but everythings cool anyway


----------

